# Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer as Drying Aid



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Decided to try out the Meguiars UQD on the Volvo today as a drying aid following a standard wash of the car... Having been impressed with it on my test panels, I decided to trial it on the job I used QDs for most - drying.

The car was two bucket washed with Meguiars Shampoo Plus, rinsed with a watering can... One month ols Swissvax Mystery resulted in most of the water quickly sheeting off the paint, but the odd bead remaining for drying. So, the Meguiars UQD was sprayed onto the wet paint work...



Then using a Pakshak waffleweave towel, the paintwork was dried by gently wiping the towel backward and forward. The UQD felt a bit more watery and less slick than the Meguiars Last Touch that I usually use, which in turn made it feel a little less safe when drying, but examining the paintwork showed no marring from the drying process.

The UQD did not streak, and indeed showed less tendancy to streak than Last Touch which can ocassionally streak, and it best removed with another little wipe down. I find using Last Touch diluted 1:1 helps reduce any potential streaking. The finish left by the UQD ontop of the Mystery was excellent, still allowing the flake to ping through nicely and maintaining the excellent depth of the Mystery...









All in all, the UQD performed very well as a drying aid for me, its only problem being that compared to a gallon of Last Touch diluted, its very expensive to use for this job.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice little review, that car looks absolutely awesome!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice report there mate.

I can still tell a fortnight after applying the Megs new QD to half my bonnet which side it was applied to when washing the Hilux. It has really good sheeting abilities, especially for 'just' a QD.

I can see this being the bottle of QD kept in the doorpocket of the Hilux for special occasions, whilst the bulk Megs Last Touch is used for the bulk of the jobs:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Very good report Dave, the Volvo looks brillaint, did you choose the colour because you are more fond of carnuba ?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

impressive stuff!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

S60 looks super wet, nice UQD review Dave:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Nice little review, that car looks absolutely awesome!


Cheers Gaz. :thumb: 



L200 Steve said:


> Nice report there mate.
> 
> I can still tell a fortnight after applying the Megs new QD to half my bonnet which side it was applied to when washing the Hilux. It has really good sheeting abilities, especially for 'just' a QD.
> 
> I can see this being the bottle of QD kept in the doorpocket of the Hilux for special occasions, whilst the bulk Megs Last Touch is used for the bulk of the jobs:thumb:


Yep, if only the bottle fitted in the doorpockets of the S60 which are surprisingly small, my TicTacs barely fit! :lol: Was very impressed with the finish it left too, a special occasion QD me thinks indeed. 



JJ_ said:


> Very good report Dave, the Volvo looks brillaint, did you choose the colour because you are more fond of carnuba ?


It had to be black! :lol: Best colour for all the waxes I have. :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Flake action or what, lovely finish, the only Volvo I have really liked the look of! Nice.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a great review. :thumb:

Superb pictures of the flake coming through in the pictures of the bonnet


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

So if you only had one then it sounds like the LT would be the choice for good performance AND value? 

Just about to get some for drying, clayinh and general use and looking at LT cut 1:1?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, by all accounts, I'd take the Last Touch as I go through a lot of QD so being able to buy in bulk for good value swings it for me... so yes, cut 1:1 with water it'll work a treat for you.

The UQD I will buy though when this bottle runs out, as a special occasion QD it comes very very close to my favourite - the Victoria Wax QD.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Yes, by all accounts, I'd take the Last Touch as I go through a lot of QD so being able to buy in bulk for good value swings it for me... so yes, cut 1:1 with water it'll work a treat for you.


Thanks Dave

Will grab some from Tim with my clay then as planned.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice review, finish looks awesome in the pictures. I'm on the look out for a good QD so will have to add this to my shortlist of which ones to buy!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Dave..have you tried the SP Show detailer yet? :thumb:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

donnyboy said:


> Dave..have you tried the SP Show detailer yet? :thumb:


the SP one is another on my list


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Dave..have you tried the SP Show detailer yet? :thumb:


Not yet mate, I'll have to give it a go.


----------



## Izual (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the review Dave :thumb: 

Have you tried CG synthetic detailer like dry aid? In my opinion its very concentrated. It could be diluited? 
Sorry for offtopic


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Slick and Dave.

Definitely give it a try. The finish it leaves is outstanding and its only £5.50 a bottle.

You have to give it a good shake as it looks abit strange in the bottle, but it goes on and off very easily.

Its my favorite QD at the moment.:thumb:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

donnyboy said:


> Slick and Dave.
> 
> Definitely give it a try. The finish it leaves is outstanding and its only £5.50 a bottle.
> 
> ...


 :thumb: yeah I'm gonna order a bottle of this soon, just looking for a good thick MF cloth to go with it from SP, will let you know how I get on with it


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice write up Dave :thumb: , these are the kind of reviews that make this forum what it is.


----------



## Con (Jun 1, 2007)

cheers for that Dave .. I've now got a gallon of LT on my shpping list now


----------



## Z06-Goose (Dec 21, 2006)

Dave, I take it you've used UQD before as a stand-alone?
I may have missed your review there. what's your impressions to be used as intended...quick detailer
I'm aware of the price being less affordable across the pond, but here I still don't know how much it will be...


----------

